# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  لعبة مفيدة بالغة الأنجليزية

## ليالي

على المشارك أن يضع كلمة باللغة الأنجليزية ، ومن يأتي بعده يضع كلمة أخرى تبدأ بنفس الحرف الذي أنتهت منه الأولى ، ولكن بشروط
1- أن لا تتكرر الكلمة
2- كتابة معنى الكلمة باللغة العربية للفائدة 
نبدأ
welcome أهلاً وسهلاً

----------


## الرومنسي

Edit  تحرير

----------


## حب السماء

السلام 

team فريق 


مع تحياتي:أختكم حب السماء

----------


## الرومنسي

[frame="1 80"]MANAGER   مدير


تحياتي لكم : الرومنســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي[/frame]

----------


## سعيد درويش

Regret   يندم أو يأسف

----------


## الرومنسي

[frame="2 80"]TOOLS          أدوات




تحياتي لكم: الرومنســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي :)[/frame]

----------


## الشبح

SEA بحر 

تحياتي
الشبح

----------


## بحر الشوق

شبح = Apparition

----------


## توأم الفرح

messenger رسول

----------


## شجون آل البيت

reason  سبب

----------


## الباري

Shy   خجول

----------


## الباري

Open  أفتح

Close  أغلق

write  أكتب

----------


## الأمل

eggs....البيض

----------


## Ameera

sky سماء

----------


## أختكم في الله

year  = سنة

تحياتي

----------


## المستشار

relation = علاقة 

شكرا على هذه اللعبة

----------


## الطــيار

Network= شبكة

----------


## الأستاذ

congratulation      التهنأة

موفقين

----------


## fog223

Nabob حاكم اقليمي
مشكور

----------


## الطــيار

bee= نحلة

----------


## fog223

earn=ربح

----------


## fog223

near=قرب منه

----------


## fog223

racial=عنصري

----------


## الطــيار

lecture = محاضرة

----------


## fog223

eagle=نسر

----------


## fog223

etc=الى اخره

----------


## fog223

cabal=حزب

----------


## الطــيار

lion= اسد

----------


## fog223

nuance=فرق دقيق

----------


## الطــيار

election= إنتخابات

----------


## fog223

nylon=نايلون

----------


## الطــيار

Net= شبكة

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

tavern = فندق

----------


## fog223

niche=محراب

----------


## الطــيار

elective = مادة إختيارية

----------


## fog223

exact=ينتزع

----------


## fog223

tnt=ثالث نترات التولوين

----------


## الطــيار

tomorrow = غدا

----------


## الطــيار

word = كلمة

----------


## fog223

dabble=يرطب

----------


## الطــيار

enable = ممكن

----------


## fog223

earner=محرز

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

R


race (ريس)

سباق

rally(ريلي)

سباق

----------


## fog223

yak=طرفه

----------


## fog223

kaolin=صلصال نقي

----------


## sky

neglecT = يهمل

----------


## fog223

rub=دلك

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

nice


(نايس)

رائع

----------


## sky

explain = يشرح

----------


## fog223

nod=يهز راسه

----------


## fog223

dwarf=حجم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو خيتو شكلها ممتعة

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

frazzle = إرهاق عصبي

----------


## Anime Angel

Eagle  عقاب
شكرا على اللعبة المفيدة 

Anime Angel

----------


## 7mode

Rumors - اشاعات

----------


## جنون الذكريات

woos : يشجع

----------


## جنون الذكريات

toot: التزمير

----------


## جنون الذكريات

moon: القمر

----------


## جنون الذكريات

moony: هلالي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

sweet : الحلوى

----------


## جنون الذكريات

root : الجذار

----------


## جنون الذكريات

room : الغرفة

----------


## جنون الذكريات

rook : الغراب

----------


## جنون الذكريات

roof : السقف

----------


## جنون الذكريات

rood : الصليب

----------


## جنون الذكريات

bayan : البيان

----------


## جنون الذكريات

media : أجهزة الاعلام

----------


## جنون الذكريات

windows : النزافذ

----------


## جنون الذكريات

window : النافذة

----------


## جنون الذكريات

book : الكتاب

----------


## جنون الذكريات

boor : الفلاح

----------


## جنون الذكريات

roots : الجدور

----------


## اسير الصمت1

السلام عليكم
_ready جاهز_

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*young شباب*

----------


## عبدالحليم

real

----------


## music boy

rabit >>اارنب

----------

